# In praise of... Alex North's Spartacus!



## dcoscina (Aug 30, 2020)

I used to listen to North a lot.. He had a very unique style. He was very much respected by Goldsmith and Williams in particular. Never won an Oscar except for that consolatory trinket they hand out as a way of apologizing for ignoring an artist's tremendous body of work over their career. 

Spartacus is one of those legendary scores. Written for large brass group and containing one of the greatest love themes. North tended to write very active music. Always something happening whether it was the main line or within the counter melodies. And you have to love that he gave the timpani the main theme in the Overture. 

I'm also a fan of his Dragonslayer which is uncompromising with its harsh sonorities.


----------



## oboemaroni (Aug 30, 2020)

I got into some of his work last year, Streetcar Named Desire and especially Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf, the main theme is beautiful...



Haven't listened to Spartacus although I know its love theme as adapted by Terry Callier, will have to check it out.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 30, 2020)

oboemaroni said:


> I got into some of his work last year, Streetcar Named Desire and especially Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf, the main theme is beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't listened to Spartacus although I know its love theme as adapted by Terry Callier, will have to check it out.



I think Streetcar was the first film to feature jazz in its original score.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 30, 2020)

When I mentioned to David Raksin that I thought Alex North was one of the greatest of all film composers he said, _No, one of the great dramatic composers of the 20th century. _Of course he was right to remove North from the _Film _categorization since he had not only world class writing chops but a personal voice and creativity found in no one else.

The main title of Spartacus (along with the rest of the stunning score) is an insanely great piece of writing and one of the greatest title sequences in film history.


----------



## bryla (Aug 30, 2020)

The Spartacus box set from Varese was my first soundtrack. Incredible stuff!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 30, 2020)

bryla said:


> The Spartacus box set from Varese was my first soundtrack. Incredible stuff!


yes I have that as well and the stereo masters are wonderful. I would love some label like Tribute Film Classics to try to re record but I'm told costs to do so would be excessive.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 30, 2020)

Dave Connor said:


> When I mentioned to David Raksin that I thought Alex North was one of the greatest of all film composers he said, _No, one of the great dramatic composers of the 20th century. _Of course he was right to remove North from the _Film _categorization since he had not only world class writing chops but a personal voice and creativity found in no one else.
> 
> The main title of Spartacus (along with the rest of the stunning score) is an insanely great piece of writing and one of the greatest title sequences in film history.


I feel the same way about Herrmann. He managed to carve a style for himself. One of the greatest of the 20th century.


----------



## wst3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Wow - the music for "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" is gorgeous, and in complete contrast with the script, which I imagine is quite intentional. I've never watched the movie, but I've seen the play several times at several theatres. I'm a huge fan of the late Mr. Albee!

Guess it is time to watch the movie, but I need to be in the right frame of mind. I am well aware that it is meant to be absurd, but there are sections of dialog that still disturb me.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 30, 2020)

Spartacus is an all-time classic.

The love theme is also an all-time great melody.


----------

